
Not Streaming on Disney+: ‘Song of the South’ and Other Films Stay in the Past - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/12/business/media/not-streaming-on-disney-plus.html
======
smkellat
Selectively erasing our past feels a little like Stalin’s team of airbrush
artists. Who or what will disappear next?

